# Me Oase Biomaster 600 Thermo is leaking



## Bjorn Jonsson (17 Jul 2020)

Do i have to buy a new top of me Biomaster ?


----------



## Sammy Islam (17 Jul 2020)

Hello, that's unfortunate. Where is it leaking from exactly? I would:
1) check if the cables are seated correctly, the only time mine has leaked is when the power cord was trapped.
2) remove the main seal, give it wipe with a towel or tissue paper then lubricate it with some silicone grease and put everything back together.


----------



## Richard40 (19 Jul 2020)

My 250 was leaking from the clips, I rang up Oase and they said I needed a new part from where the pipes come out. Cost me £12 online, fitted it and no more leaks. Might be worth ringing them up if you can’t stop it.


----------



## Putney (18 Sep 2020)

Richard40 said:


> My 250 was leaking from the clips, I rang up Oase and they said I needed a new part from where the pipes come out. Cost me £12 online, fitted it and no more leaks. Might be worth ringing them up if you can’t stop it.




I got the same issue rarndomly. What was the part that you had to get?


----------



## Putney (23 Sep 2020)

OK!!

So I intailly thought this was a main gasket issue as the water was clearly coming from the area near the clips. I replaced it with a new one with some vaseline to give it its best chance however it was still leaking after a short time (10mins or so). Richard40's comment gave me a clue and after a little fiddling around i realised that the smaller rubber seals within the hose adapter was not sung enough and water was leaking into that little compartment.

Easy fix was to use some PTFE tape on the seals and put it back together.  This might not be great for long term use any many of you would be taking this apart for maintence and probably better to either replace the seals or the adapter itself. I should be fine for a while as I have some double taps which works better for mysetup.

Thought  I'll update to help anyone that will run into this issue in the future. 😌

🥳


----------



## Andy11UK (14 Feb 2021)

I had the same issue with a newish 600t that started dripping out the back and spitting air every so often one day after 6 months use, reseating everything would eventually stop it until it was disturbed again, no idea what was happening read this thread then realised I had used the inlet/outlet connector from an older 350 that had sat around for a yr, before I used it, bought a new one for £15 and fingers crossed OK, suspect the 2 tiny seals had dried out, I now spray the rubbers with silicone spray, thank you everyone this thread was really useful,


----------



## Courtneybst (23 Feb 2021)

Can you fit other heaters in the BMT? Or can you only use Oase?


----------



## Maf 2500 (23 Feb 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> Can you fit other heaters in the BMT? Or can you only use Oase?


They stick out the top (for temp adjustment) so only Oase are compatible.


----------



## Cd2021 (11 Apr 2021)

Good Afternoon, 

did you replace where the pipes go into and did that solve the issue?
I have a similar leak on a biomaster 350. Seems to be coming from the main head. Took it off and the foams inside are soaked.
It’s usually fine for about 10 mins, then same as you comes out everywhere.

thanks
Chris


----------

